# Flies??



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

We have chickens and goats... and the flies are already bad in May. 
What do you do?
Anyone use food grade DE?

I bought 2 hanging fly traps but they are not working.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I use a LOT of stall dry. We are lucky enough to have a friend who takes our daily dung piles. For the horses, I know our rescue has had great success with feed through and also with fly predators.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The fly predators work IF you don't have neighbors close with animals and order enough for your animal load and reapply. I used to use them where we lived before and loved them. Now we have next-door neighbors with 2 horses and unless we can get them to use some also they aren't working. 

Feed thru may work but I think that also would depend on neighbor and how close they are. 

I am not sure but I don't think fly fly really far. 

I had great luck with those hanging ones that are hard plastic. Also tried a plastic bag kind (wish I could remember the brand the label claimed it was the best) it didn't work at all.


----------



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

My brother turned me on to a fly/sweat bee trap sold at Lowes, a plastic bag hanging/Bait type trap. Name is RESCUE $5.99. I bought 2 one for the barn and one in the yard. They really work. :leap: 

I tried another type that cost $6.99 and it didn't work too well, caught 6 fly's at about a buck per fly. :veryangry:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I gave alot of thought to what I would use this summer. I wanted something natural for the goats and I have always used phyranah fly spray for my horses and it works excellent--but I was scared to use that on the goats. 

I tried skin so soft on them--ok but not strong enough. 

I finally ordered the herbal "shoo fly" from Molly 's Herbals. It works excellent for my goats and I even put it on our LGD. 

Then I spray the phyranah around the paddocks and in the stalls when the goats are out in the pasture. 

We have had virtually NO flies for 2 weeks now! I love it :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Burns do you have little gnats there? how does the herbal work for them?


----------

